# Signal from outside to inside?



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

I drive a truck for a living and when I'm in the back I get major signal loss since these trucks are metal... Does anyone know of some kind of antennae that I can stick to my roof, run a cable to the inside and to a booster box or something so I can use my phone freely in the truck? 4G compatibility is a must as well.

Galaxy Nexus+Eclipse+Zen+TWRP=BOOM SHAKALAKA


----------

